# Babies' Rooms



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Ever notice how so many of their toys are really big? I noticed this the other day. It's beginning to require some very creative thinking on my part to put everything away in my grandson's room here. He shares with his new sister, which is fine, because she doesn't really play yet. So, I took all her blankets out of the changing table and put them into the basket on the bottom of her bassinette. I put Marky's folding rocking chair underneath that when he is not here, and large toys, books and big stuffies get stored on the bottom 2 shelves. He has 2 drawers in his dresser that are out right now for repairs. He has 2 crates in there for his action figures and cars, which will go into the bottom 2 drawers when they are done. His dolls go into the old bassinette that hung on a baby swing. That leaves 2 drawers each for the kids. We are putting up a shelf for the toys that he really loves, so he can see them. Plus, it keeps them safe from being crushed in the toy box. 

Next year, we are going to have to put in bunk beds for them. Anyone ever build toddler bed sized bunk beds? I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I remember when my boys were little I had 2 cribs and one dresser in their room. There was no place for them to play so I cleaned out their closet and took off the door. With nothing on the floor I put thier toys in there. It became their little playroom. It worked great untill they got a bit bigger. They really didnt care or know the difference. I also stuck the bigger toys under the cribs. They just crawled under the bars to play if they wernt up. I guess it was creative.


----------

